# How to program the Homelink Garage Door Opener



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Homelink question*

Silly question, but I can't seem to get homelink to work in my car. After resetting the codes (pressing 1 and 3 for some 20secs), I point my remote to the homelink unit, press both 1 and the remote button, and keep on holding. The lights in the homelink wiill blink slowly, but they don't speed up. I tried holding the buttons for over a minute, and no dice. Anyone with similar problems? I tried moving the remote to different distances, too, and it doesn't seem to help.
BTW, I wish that whoever wrote the manual could have been a bit more clear in certain parts and/or knew that there are differences in the Phaeton and other VW models. Under the homelink section, the manual says that one should press the 1 and 3 buttons to reset the codes until the light above 2 blinks...well, although there is a light above 2 in a Touareg, in the Phaeton there are lights BEHIND every button. I also noticed a couple of words in German that were not translated here and there, as well as somewhat ambiguous descriptions. Oh well.


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (agnos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnos* »_Silly question, but I can't seem to get homelink to work in my car. After resetting the codes (pressing 1 and 3 for some 20secs), I point my remote to the homelink unit, press both 1 and the remote button, and keep on holding. The lights in the homelink wiill blink slowly, but they don't speed up. I tried holding the buttons for over a minute, and no dice. Anyone with similar problems? I tried moving the remote to different distances, too, and it doesn't seem to help.
BTW, I wish that whoever wrote the manual could have been a bit more clear in certain parts and/or knew that there are differences in the Phaeton and other VW models. Under the homelink section, the manual says that one should press the 1 and 3 buttons to reset the codes until the light above 2 blinks...well, although there is a light above 2 in a Touareg, in the Phaeton there are lights BEHIND every button. I also noticed a couple of words in German that were not translated here and there, as well as somewhat ambiguous descriptions. Oh well.

If your Garage door opener has a rolling code remote you will need to find the button on the Garage door unit and press it before attempting to code the Homelink buttons.
Just be sure to clear the Homelink buttons first.
I parked my car under the door opener so that I could jump into the car after pressing the button on the Garage door motor. Once you press that button it only stays active for like 30 seconds.
You have to make sure you can get into the car and link the hand held remote to the Homelink button.
Hope this helps.


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (rmg2)*

i also have a question. does homelink work even when the engine is not running? i tried homelink in my dad's passat when the engine was not tunning and it didn't work but when the engine is running, it works.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (vw12)*

It is tricky and took me several times to program utlizing the button on the door opener (mine is rolling code too). I parked it under the opener as well. The same was true for my Toyota Sienna I bought at the same time.
I programmed it with the engine on. However, the transmitter works without the engine on.


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (dzier)*

Thanks for the tips...I don't think I have a rolling code garage opener (it is an older model), but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Phaeton Phan (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (agnos)*

Well Agnos, when you figure it out PLEASE let us know. 
I have had the Phaeton for a week and have tried holding my opener in numerous different places to no avail. I even manage to get the lights to flash in the fast mode and it still won't open the $%$#%$# door







. Of course if I can never get it to work it still would be the best ride ever!


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (Phaeton Phan)*

Try going to:
http://www.Homelink.com
They may be able to help...Have Garage Door Opener Mfgs. name and model
handy....


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (vwguild)*

I did figure out what I was doing wrong - I was pointing the remote towards the homelink buttons (123) rather than the unit itself, which is the base of the rearview mirror (i.e. the part from which the rearview mirror is attached to the car). It worked like a charm!
PS The manual really needs to be improved. The descriptions are too vague and confusing at times.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (agnos)*

Thanks to Agnos for sharing all the information above.
I also had difficulties at first when trying to program the garage door opener. Turns out there were three problems, one my fault, two due to small errors in the VW documentation:
1) You have keep the two buttons on the roof of the car (buttons 1 and 3) depressed for 20 seconds before the Homelink device goes into the learning mode. 20 seconds might not seem like much when you read it, but it seems like it takes forever when you are holding the buttons. I was a bit impatient, and kept giving up before the lights started to flash. Moral of the story - look at your watch when you hold the buttons, after 20 seconds, the lights will flash.
2) As Agnos pointed out in his first post, the Phaeton does not have an indicator light _above_ the Homelink control unit, as stated in the VW documentation - what happens after 20 seconds is that the illuminated numbers (1, 2, and 3) will all begin to flash slowly.
3) As Agnos also pointed out, you have to aim your existing handheld garage door opener at the front of the mirror base (see photo below), and not at the Homelink buttons on the roof of the Phaeton, as the VW manual suggests.
Anyway, once you get the numbers flashing slowly, release buttons 1 and 3, then press and continuously hold the button that you want to program, while frantically pressing and releasing your (existing) garage door opener - holding it in the correct position (see photo). When the Homelink unit finally gets the message from your existing opener, the three lights (1, 2 and 3) in the Homelink unit will begin to flash at twice the speed that they were flashing at when you first put the Homelink device into learning mode (end of step 1, above).
I also found out that it is handy to drive about a block away from your house before you begin the programming, otherwise, your garage door goes crazy from all the button-pushing.








I don't know if it is necessary to have the ignition of the car turned on in order to put the Homelink device into learning mode - Homelink suggests that the ignition should be turned on during this process.
There is an excellent illustrated, step by step guide available at the Homelink web site, at this link: http://www.homelink.com/program/gdo.html Note that if you purchased your pre-existing garage door opener transmitter (the 'clicker') in Canada, the last step of the programming technique is slightly different, because Canadian regulations limit the RF transmission from the handheld 'clicker' to a 2 second burst, regardless of whether you keep the button depressed longer than that or not.* Here is the link to the additional programming instructions for Canada: http://www.homelink.com/program/canada.tml
The Homelink website instructions suggest that the transmitter in the Phaeton can be put into learning mode by simply holding any *single* button depressed for 20 seconds or more. I tried doing this, and sure enough, after 20 seconds, the 1-2-3 lights all started to blink, suggesting that the device was ready to learn a new signal. I didn't bother completing the task, though, to see if it worked or not - I was grateful enough that I got it working according to VW's instructions (depressing buttons 1 and 3 for 20 seconds).
_* If your Phaeton has been set up for Canadian operation by your dealer, then the Homelink transmitter is automatically limited to a 2 second transmission burst. This does not affect the programming (learning) process discussed here._
PanEuropean
*Where to hold the 'clicker' when programming the Homelink device:*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (PanEuropean)*

I removed the cover assembly that surrounds the inside rear view mirror bracket today, and discovered that the Homelink transmitter is located on the passenger side of the rear view mirror, well forward of the cabin dome lights in the front overhead control panel.
I suspect that it would also be located on the passenger side of RHD vehicles as well, because there was provision on the windshield to mount the rainsensor on either side of the mirror. On LHD vehicles, the rainsensor is on the driver side, and the Homelink transmitter is on the passenger side.
Anyhow, hopefully this photo will help you figure out where to hold your own garage door opener when you are programming the Homelink device in your Phaeton.
Michael
*Location of Homelink Transmitter on cover that surrounds Inside Rear View Mirror bracket*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Another view of the Homelink transmitter, showing its location when the cover is installed*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Corrected Version of page 58, booklet 3.1.1, Phaeton Owner Manual version Nordamerika 10/2004*


----------



## Rex Flash (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (agnos)*

What I found finally worked was to continuously press the Homelink button I was trying to program, while pressing the corresponding button on my remote for two seconds on, release, two seconds on, release, two seconds on, release and so forth until the light on Homelink flashed quickly. For some reason some of the new remotes only trasmit for about 2 seconds, which is too short a duration for Homelink to pick up the signal. Give that a try. It worked for me on my W8.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

Remember, if you have a garage door opener with a learning mode, you must first program the Homelink button to put out the same signal as a working remote. This works the same way as setting up an opener that does not have the learning mode. Then, AFTER you complete this step, you TEACH the opener the code coming from you Homelink.
Missed this step and spent the last hour setting it up. And of course every other home linke an opener I have on the learning opener as I managed to clear it in the process. Happens every time! This time I made myself notes in the manual, which of course means I will never need this info again!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (Rex Flash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rex Flash* »_...For some reason some of the new remotes only trasmit for about 2 seconds...

The "some reason" you refer to is Industry Canada, specifically the Radiocommunication regulations. Homelink transmitters in Canada are only permitted to function for a 2 second maximum burst. They can be recycled as often as you want, but will only transmit for up to 2 seconds on one button press. The Americans don't have this restriction.
The Phaeton (or, in your case, Passat) knows what country it is being operated in from the software coding assigned to the instrument cluster. If it is coded for Canada, then the Homelink transmitter is limited to a 2 second burst. Homelink provides slightly modified programming instructions for Canadian transmitters (that say, in effect, exactly what you have discovered) at this URL: http://www.homelink.com/program/canada.tml.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (PanEuropean)*

VW has released a training CD to their North American dealer network that explains how to program the Homelink transmitter in the Phaeton and the Touareg. This audio CD is not intended for end users (Phaeton owners), but it should be available for listening to at your dealership if you inquire.
I guess VW must read our forum - they released three CD's that address the three main documentation deficiencies in the Phaeton owner manual - Homelink, Memory Seat Programming, and operation of the MultiFunction Indicator.
Michael
*Training CD - Programming the Homelink Transmitter*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (PanEuropean)*

Here is an updated (fall 2005) version of the Volkswagen Customer Brochure that explains how to program the Homelink garage door opener transmitter in the Phaeton.
Although VW is making progress towards describing the correct location of the transmitter in the Phaeton (the text is substantially correct), the photos in the brochure show the person holding the portable garage door opener under the buttons on the cabin roof of the Phaeton. As you can see from the photos above, the Phaeton transmitter is remote from the buttons - it is located way up at the front of the roof console, on the passenger side of the rear view mirror. If you don't have success programming your car when you follow the VW instructions, try moving the portable garage door opener forward, and holding it under the Phaeton Homelink transmitter (not the Phaeton Homelink buttons).
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Homelink question (agnos)*

I had an awful time







trying to program this until an executive of Lift Master told me to do the following, which worked immediately:
Here is the easiest way to program the Homelink opener to your garage opener that has a rolling code. You may want to copy this down before going out to the garage. It makes it much easier.
1. Have the car out of garage running, with the garage door open.
2. Unplug your garage door opener, and remove the light lens cover if necessary to see the "learn button".
3. Go back to the car and hold the button on the Homelink down for about 20 seconds and at the same time hold and press the button on your garage door opener near the front of the rearview mirror assembly. (this will put the Homelink and transmitter on the same frequency)
4.Go back into the garage, plug the opener back into the outlet and press the learn button long enough to see the little light next to it come on.
5. Go back in your car and while it is still running press the Homelink button you have programmed twice in succession. You should see the lights on your garage door opener blink to indicate everything is working.
6. Your Homelink should now be programmed.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Homelink question (vw12)*

VW12,
With keyless option my home link will work if I am in the car and the engine is off.
RB


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (Rowayton)*

I believe it is set up that way on all VW products - the HomeLink transmitter has access to battery power all the time, regardless of ignition terminal status.

Attached below is a brochure from VW of America explaining how to program the Homelink opener. The brochure covers all VW models, but includes Phaeton-specific information.

There is an error in the instructions given for the Phaeton - the photos show the person aiming their garage door opener control at the Phaeton overhead control panel when transferring the code - the garage door opener actually has to be aimed at the Phaeton transceiver that is forward of the overhead control panel, as show in the pictures posted above.

Michael


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Homelink question (PanEuropean)*

I just spent an hour trying to program one of my homelink buttons and here's what I learned. 
Before destroying your shoulder trying to do the "simultaneously hold down buttons 1 & 3 for two hours and then release and push.....etc..", try this: (I believe this is listed as the "single button programming method" or something like that in the manual)
Just press and hold whatever button you want to program and count to 20 real slowly (don't release this button at all during the process), then hold your remote/garage door opener/etc. up to the area behind the rear view mirror and start holding down that button as well. As soon as the light on the homelink button begins flashing quickly, you're done.
I'm not going to say this will work for everyone, but after trying the "push buttons 1 & 3 simultaneously..." method about 60 times without success, I tried this other method and it worked the first time.
Good luck.
-Mike


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Homelink question (brezle)*

Pressing 1 & 3 together doesn't program the HomeLink, it wipes out anything that may have been in there previously. After you've done that, _then_ you press & hold the button you're trying to program along with activating the transmitter in the correct position.
Truly the best source for HomeLink programming is http://www.homelink.com.


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Homelink question (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_I had an awful time







trying to program this until an executive of Lift Master told me to do the following, which worked immediately:
Here is the easiest way to program the Homelink opener to your garage opener that has a rolling code. You may want to copy this down before going out to the garage. It makes it much easier.
1. Have the car out of garage running, with the garage door open.
2. Unplug your garage door opener, and remove the light lens cover if necessary to see the "learn button".
3. Go back to the car and hold the button on the Homelink down for about 20 seconds and at the same time hold and press the button on your garage door opener near the front of the rearview mirror assembly. (this will put the Homelink and transmitter on the same frequency)
4.Go back into the garage, plug the opener back into the outlet and press the learn button long enough to see the little light next to it come on.
5. Go back in your car and while it is still running press the Homelink button you have programmed twice in succession. You should see the lights on your garage door opener blink to indicate everything is working.
6. Your Homelink should now be programmed.









Following an hour of frustration time.. your procedure WORKED. I would have never figured in ladder work to access the door opener motor box "learn button" was the key. Many Thanks!! Great Post.







- Bryan


----------



## jst2see (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Homelink question (Tampa)*

Hi all,
First time poster here. Just last week purchased an '04 V8 here in Austin through VW's Pre-Cert program so I have the comfort of a 2 year warranty. Mostly the car has been in the garage since I had knee surgery 2 days after purchase but wanted to say thanks for this great forum. I'm waiting on some replacement manuals so until then have been scouring as much info as possible off this site. My first conquest was to get the garage door opener to work, which I was only able to do after the most recent post. 
I have a small amount of work to get done immediately that VW agreed to, namely fixing one headlight washer whose door won't retract and the other to replace at least one speaker that isn't functioning. This car has the standard sound system in it but I'm wondering if someone could fill me in on how many speakers are supposed to be active and where they are located?
Thanks again!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Homelink question (jst2see)*

Matt,
Congratulations on the purchase and sorry about the knee surgery! Hope your recovery's swift and complete and you're able to enjoy the car again!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (jst2see)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jst2see* »_... fixing one headlight washer whose door won't retract ...

Hi Matt:
Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your purchase.
FYI the little doors that cover the headlight washers are designed such that if you hyper-extend them, they will lock into the open position. This is intentional, to facilitate headlight alignment (which is done through that door). If a washer door ever sticks in the fully open position, just give it a gentle push closed and it will go back to normal operation.
This assumes, of course, that the washer jet is not sticking up out of the hole...








Michael


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Homelink question (PanEuropean)*

Please re-host the pictures


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Homelink question (paddyh)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## caparamedic (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (whealy) Learning step with remote before using learn mode on door opener.*

This was ABSOLUTELY the most important step! After two weeks







with my new Toyota Highlander, the remote now works.
Thank you. G-d bless you!
I only joined this forum to say that to you. Obviously, I don't own a VW! 





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (whealy) Learning step with remote before using learn mode on door opener. (caparamedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caparamedic* »_
Obviously, I don't own a VW! 





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi David,
It's never to late to come to _right side._ I did it years ago and have never gone back.
Merry HO HO








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (whealy) Learning step with remote before using learn mode on door opener. (caparamedic)*

Thank you very much for your kind comments. Enjoy your Toyota - they make very high quality light trucks. Happy Chanukah!
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Further discussion about how to program the Homelink transmitter - Memory settings again
Michael


----------



## p5yk0t1c (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Homelink question (murphybaileysam)*

Dude! aka..murphybaileysam
Do you have an address that I can send money too? I have had 2 vehicle's that have had the Homelink system in and I could never figure out how to get it to work. I just chalked it up to being from Canada and having American bought cars...
Your instructions worked first try...YOU ARE THE MAN!!!! Maybe homelink should copy and paste your instructions on their website! Sorry that I brought this post back from the dead, but I just joined so that I could say thanks for this post!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dobie42 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Thanks Murphy!*

Right on! MurphyBailey, your procedure totally worked!

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

FYI, unplugging the garage door opener seems to be optional - it does keep the opener from activating during step 3...but for me, wasn't worth the hassle of getting a ladder out to reach the plug.

Thanks again - printing out your post and putting it in my binder with the rest of my car stuff!
jesse


----------



## base16 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Helped me Setup for Lexus and Toyota*



murphybaileysam said:


> I had an awful time
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Toyota Highlander manual has these exact steps with 1 additional note: if after pressing twice successively doesn't help, press once more. That was necessary for my case.

In any case this thread helped get me set up!

Thanks!


----------



## rikpepe (May 12, 2012)

*The Final Answer train home limk the train garagae door*

The principle is this : Program the Homelink with your remote's signal first then train your revolving code door. Aim remote at rear view mirror.
1. You do not have to be in the garage. Do this 5 feet way from garage door outside
1.a Turn car on put you present remote in your right hand be prepared to point it at the mirror (NOT THE HOMELINK!!!)
2 Press 1 & 3 with left hand until it flashes rapidly (~20secs) as soon as it rapid flashes you are in programming mode for a brief time so Quickly after it flashes press the key you want (I don't think I held it down but keep this in mind) Say PRESS ONE then quickly
3 with your right hand aim the remote to the mirror and press for 2 seconds release press for 2 secs release press for 2 secs release (yes that is 3 times)
4. wait for 60 secs
You have trained the homelink to be like your regular remote at the proper frequency frequency Now you must get the Liftmaster/rolling codes to recognize the Homelink remote.

5 go to your garage door opener (get on the ladder folks) find the TRAIN button and press once quicky (do not hold for >1 or you will clear the memory)
6. Quickly run down the ladder (you have 30 secs usually) better yet have someone else in the car and 

7 push the homelink (one) button you just programmed 1.5 minutes before until garage opener responds usually in 2 secs with a flash of the Lifter's lights.
Ta da!!!


----------



## rikpepe (May 12, 2012)

*The Final Answer train home limk then train garagae door*

The principle is this : Program the Homelink with your remote's signal first then train your revolving code door. Aim remote at rear view mirror.
1. You do not have to be in the garage. Do this 5 feet way from garage door outside
1.a Turn car on put you present remote in your right hand be prepared to point it at the mirror (NOT THE HOMELINK!!!)
2 Press 1 & 3 with left hand until it flashes rapidly (~20secs) as soon as it rapid flashes you are in programming mode for a brief time so Quickly after it flashes press the key you want (I don't think I held it down but keep this in mind) Say PRESS ONE then quickly
3 with your right hand aim the remote to the mirror and press for 2 seconds release press for 2 secs release press for 2 secs release (yes that is 3 times)
4. wait for 60 secs
You have trained the homelink to be like your regular remote at the proper frequency frequency Now you must get the Liftmaster/rolling codes to recognize the Homelink remote.

5 go to your garage door opener (get on the ladder folks) find the TRAIN button and press once quicky (do not hold for >1 or you will clear the memory)
6. Quickly run down the ladder (you have 30 secs usually) better yet have someone else in the car and 

7 push the homelink (one) button you just programmed 1.5 minutes before until garage opener responds usually in 2 secs with a flash of the Lifter's lights.
Ta da!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thanks.*

New garaged door opener and encountered the expected issues. This thread was invaluable. Thanks to all.


----------



## jmentel (Sep 11, 2016)

murphybaileysam said:


> I had an awful time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!! Been trying to set up my Homelink for a few days and these were the only instructions that worked!!


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 19, 2020)

I have never once gotten any homelink or any remote for that matter to program with the press some combo or single button and hold a current transmitter near and hold it's button. Never once has that procedure ever worked, not on my Volt, a Gentex mirror I installed in my 73blazer, or any remote I've bought and now holds true for...the Phaeton. I've used with several different brands of opener and remotes/vehicles/homelinks. Mabey it's just me, but I've never gotten that procedure to work. 

I have always had to resort to using the learn button on the opener itself. While that can be difficult to access for some people, it really is the easiest procedure to use. Read your owners manual for the opener on how to program new remotes. Usually it's press learn button (once or twice) to put the opener in learn mode, then go press your new remote (or homelink) button for 2seconds, release, press 2s, release, and maybe a 3rd time is required. The lights on the opener will flash when learn complete. If the lights don't flash, you weren't in learn mode.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

That's a handy tip if the Homelink doesn't work. Programming it as if it was a new remote.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

73blazer said:


> I have never once gotten any homelink or any remote for that matter to program with the press some combo or single button and hold a current transmitter near and hold it's button. Never once has that procedure ever worked, not on my Volt, a Gentex mirror I installed in my 73blazer, or any remote I've bought and now holds true for...the Phaeton. I've used with several different brands of opener and remotes/vehicles/homelinks. Mabey it's just me, but I've never gotten that procedure to work.
> 
> I have always had to resort to using the learn button on the opener itself. While that can be difficult to access for some people, it really is the easiest procedure to use. Read your owners manual for the opener on how to program new remotes. Usually it's press learn button (once or twice) to put the opener in learn mode, then go press your new remote (or homelink) button for 2seconds, release, press 2s, release, and maybe a 3rd time is required. The lights on the opener will flash when learn complete. If the lights don't flash, you weren't in learn mode.


+1. This is how I did it. Very simple, it worked first time on both occasions when I had to do it.


----------



## alambrose (Jan 1, 2022)

I just solved an incredibly frustrating garage door opener (GDO) problem. I just bought an old 2004 V8 Phaeton, and was trying to connect it to my GDO. After spending hours going through the correct procedure with my old Craftsman GDO (was here when I bought the house), it finally occurred to me that the GDO may have a limit on the number of wireless openers that can be assigned; for my old Craftsman, this number is 8 devices. 

When we moved in, we just began using the existing wireless openers provided by the previous owner, and programmed our vehicles in. I never thought to erase any existing devices (previous owners' vehicles).

Long story short... hours later I looked up the limit on my old Craftsman, looked up the erase procedure, cleared the memory and re-entered all my remotes and keypad. Went back to the Phaeton with fingers crossed... and this time it worked exactly as it was supposed to.

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to add this in case somebody else runs into a similar situation. Most newer GDO's allow a higher number of wireless devices, and most people will probably never encounter this.


----------

